# New photo site, please let me know what you guys think!



## htkchen (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I was told about this site just a day ago to get resources and suggestions on pretty much everything on photography. I just started my own online photo a day site (click http://www.cityofsolitude.com/powershot/) to visit) and would really appreciate it if you guys could give me your two cents, either on the site or here. I just picked up digital photography about a month ago, got a PowerShot G5 a week ago. If you notice flaws in my shots, it's because of my novice skills.

I do have a few questions. I do have Photoshop and use it a bit for cropping and touchups here and there, but I was wondering if there is anyway for me to get more crisp, sharp, distinctive colors and tones on my shots without having to render them in PS. I looked for some accessories for the G5 and found a few filters and lens. If any of you have used/using a G5 and have some tips, I really appreciate it if you could share them with me.

I thank you for your time and help!

Best,

Henry[/url]


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 25, 2004)

your pics look pretty sharp to me
good eye too

welcome!


----------



## htkchen (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi StvShoop,

Thank you for the warm greetings and kind words. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome aboard Henry.  Glad to see you made it over here.


----------



## htkchen (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Eric, thanks! This IS a great place for resources, thanks for telling me about it.


----------

